# ATV with plow or truck plow



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I have owned several ATV's with snowplows but not in a few years. I am now torn between purchasing a light duty plow for my 03 Tacoma doublecab or purchasing a ATV and plow setup. The plow for the truck will set me back around $3,850 cash and carry were I have a price right now of $6,500 plus tax for a 2008 Bruteforce 750 with winch and plow. I know I'll be nice and warm in the truck but also know from experience that I can do more of my driveway with a ATV than a plow. I know that the ATV route would also mean that I have a another toy but since I live in Massachusetts, riding spots are few and far between. So, if you were in my shoes, which route would you go and for what reason?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It sounds to me like if you buy an ATV it's only going to be used for plowing. Your better off getting a plow IMO. But if you have other uses for the ATV you should get the ATV IMO.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

get a smaller/older/used ATV that cost's less and Plow. save your truck from the beating that a plow would put on it.
heck for $4000.00 you can get a nice used ATV and Plow set up. don't go and smaller than 450cc.

plus then when it snow you can drive your ATV and plow around town somewhat. LOL
its not quite trail riding but it's better than nothing. Plus you just might get flagged down to help out other people. 

Plow on the truck would be way warmer though.

just my thought's

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

if you pay some one else todo it how much a year will it cost you? do the math thats your answer lol


----------

